# Need help with bay wrecks



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I HATE asking for this. when I sold my bay boat I did not remember to take my bay numbers out of my GPS and I didnt write them down in my book. If any of you could give me the number to the rhoda, vw, or the bayliner I would greatly appriciate it. I have a buddy of mine comming down from Norfolk this weekend to do some fishing.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Rhoda - 30 19.580 87 14.984

The only reference to VW is a wreck bearing 116 degrees, 9.9 miles off Pensacola pass, 30 15.644 87 09.712

Sorry nothing on bayliner.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't believe someone on the forum is asking for the numbers to the bayliner like it's the 3 barges or something. Not mad or bashing anyone, it's just amazing how many people are out there these days, hard to keep secrets, course we kept that one a secret for many years. I've fished that spot for10 years or more, still remember the loran numbers.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (6/13/2008)*I can't believe someone on the forum is asking for the numbers to the bayliner like it's the 3 barges or something. Not mad or bashing anyone, it's just amazing how many people are out there these days, hard to keep secrets, course we kept that one a secret for many years. I've fished that spot for10 years or more, still remember the loran numbers.






Really? bayliner is actually a new one to me....

do you remember the GPS numbers too?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, me too. Let's share...


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

shot a 20# red snapper off the bayliner about 5 years ago. always catch some legal ones off it:mmmbeer


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I know Danno, the numbers that he shared are all published numbersor locations pre-loaded on his GPS from the factory. He is not going to give up his private numbers.

What about the bayliner, not asking for the numbers but is there a story about it?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

There are three fairly well known wrecks in the trough east of the Rhoda. A VW which is rusted out an old bayliner hull and an old mako hull is also not far. There are the remnants of another VW just to the east of the day marker over by the lighthouse.You can see it on a clear day. Angreat flounder spot. Don't want to give out the numbers as I'd be keel hauled by the rest of the folks that fish'em.There is also a nice rock pile between the two jetty's in the pass. The land range was acquired by lining up the end of southern jetty in the mouth of Ft. Mcrae and run that like until your bottom machine smokes fish on the bottom.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

The problem with names on sites is that every sitecan have a half a dozen names. There are hundredsof published numbers from Mobile to PC that offer great fishing/diving opportunities. 

But there are other numbers like the location of the U-2 sub, that won't be published or shared.


----------

